# Tricycle Identification



## MKArnold (Dec 15, 2017)

Brand new member here and I'm hoping (and confident) someone here is smarter than me...

I'm trying to ID a tricycle I'm going to restore, but can't figure out exactly which model it is.  I'm pretty sure it's a Murray based on the "M" emblem on the hubcaps, but the "AB" on fender braces has me stumped.  The only other letters that are legible are "BEST" on the badge (decal), and "Made in Cleveland" on a decal on the frame under the seat.

My only other restorations are pedal tractors and a tricycle is new to me.

Any ideas?  I do appreciate the help and insight and will post pictures when complete.  (I also suck at posting pictures.  They were right side up when I saved them....)


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 15, 2017)

You're correct on this being a Murray tricycle. They were sold badged for various store brands as this one is. The "AB" on the trike goes with the head badge store brand. With the eagle shown at the top of the decal I'm assuming the full name is America's(in script) Best. There's a site with Murray trike info that might help - www.tricyclefetish. com

Even though a store brand was applied on the badge decal, Murray usually had their "MO" hubcaps applied to the rear wheels. 

Dave


----------



## MKArnold (Dec 23, 2017)

Thank you and sorry it took so long for me to write back.  On the road a lot until after the first of the year.  I saw tricyclefetish earlier but all the posts looked 5 or so years old and couldn't find a place to sign up for the blog.  I'll search the site again.  Any chance you have some 'go to' sites for parts (tires, bearings) or decals?  Not trying to avoid legwork, just having a tough time finding info/parts.  Tricycles make pedal tractor restoration seem pretty easy by comparison.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 29, 2017)

This website has a lot of tricycle and other ride on toy decals although I've never used them to vouch for their service: https://www.gocreativegraphics.com/

For specifically designed parts for a particular tricycle make/model, I've mostly relied on ebay and the CABE. Hardware stores carry some standard size generic mechanical parts like bushings, bolts, etc.

I thought about collecting/restoring pedal tractors along with tricycles but figured I'd be biting off more than I could chew. I did keep one Murray pedal tractor and dump trac set from about 1958 that was in good original condition. Here's a photo:


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 29, 2017)

Just like mine.


----------

